# One of the kittens died!!



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know if anyone knows, but i caught two kittens a few weeks back ( then a third) 
Anyway, they went to their foster home... and a week later, my girl Tasha died!!
No one knows why, and I have been so upset about it !! They went to the vet etc.. and nothing was wrong. 
I feel like i should have kept them longer myself and helped these poor things along...

Anyway, my first kitten trapping didn't go so well to say the least... I know there was probably nothing I personally could have done, but it still feels that's way..


----------



## Oestaira (May 6, 2006)

Melissa--I haven't been following your story, so I don't know exactly what has been happening, but here's something to consider: Feral kittens are often inbred and can have sever genetic disorders. This kitten may have died simple from an abnormality. It could be anything from the heart not developing properly to 'inability to thrive' as they call it.
I'm sorry your first trapping didn't go too well, but do remember that the other two you trapped are leading much better lives than any of them could have hoped to.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. These things happen, and it's no one's fault.  

You gave these kitties a chance at life -- without you, they probably would have died alone and unloved. You are doing a great thing by helping these ferals. Hats off to you for your efforts.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Melissa, sometimes nature has the last word. Please don't blame yourself. Just keep up the good work.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

You did your best. Sometimes nature has other plans that we simply cannot change. 

How old were they again? Maybe they were too young to be seperated from the mama. Also sometimes the trama of becoming domesticated in a strange eniviroment can take it's toll. My mom caught two little feral sisters over about ten years ago. The tabby died during her stay in rescue and the other just pulled through. 

Then last March I lost a healthy young neutered male to a hit and run. So either way isn't pefect we just do what is best for that cat and you did your best so that kitten is purring her thanks over the bridge and you will see her again.


----------

